# Champions league final- Barcelona vs Manchester United 28May



## OddsPoster (May 4, 2011)

28 May 17:45 Barcelona v Man Utd  1.90 3.40 4.20


----------



## ahmed (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Champions league final- Barcelona vs Manchester United 2*

Barcelona are going to be crowned as champions of Europe.They just outplayed Real Madrid in the Semi-finals and now it is the turn of the Red Devils(Manchester United).


----------



## joneslindermann (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Champions league final- Barcelona vs Manchester United 2*

dont guess when you can be sure of who the winner will be,i use to have a jinx in losing untill i met a spell caster that helped me,i know who the winner of a bet will be 24hr before the bet since then. if you need to contact the person tat helped me, his e-mail address is agbomola2005@gmail.com


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Champions league final- Barcelona vs Manchester United 2*

Wow, a spell caster ?


----------



## delois201 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Champions league final- Barcelona vs Manchester United 2*

I guess spell casters will have lots of winnings once they start betting


----------



## DavisCup (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Champions league final- Barcelona vs Manchester United 2*

Tipping Barca to win wasnt the hardest prediction anyone's ever made


----------

